# Goldener Herbst in NRW



## Becky (16. August 2007)

http://www.goldener-herbst-nrw.de


----------



## supasini (16. August 2007)

einerseits ist das ja schön, dass es los geht mit MTBvD e.V. - Glückwunsch zur Vereinsgründung.
andererseits:
- warum die (in meinen Augen blödsinnige und wenig intelligente) Abkürzung mit dem kleinen "v"
- warum bleibt ihr beim "Verband" - und nicht eine Nummer kleiner "Verein"?
- wer hat die Mitgliedsbeiträge verbrochen? http://www.mtbvd.de/uploads/Beitrag.PNG 
   Das liegt auf dem Niveau des Alpenvereins - und was der bietet... 
- Wie ist der Satz in der Satzung zu verstehen: "5. Die Mitglieder erhalten keine Zuwendungen oder *unverhältnismäßig hohe Vergütungen* aus den Mitteln des MTBvD." wer definiert "unverhältnismäßig"?
Fragen über Fragen...
und für Tourenankündigungen werde ich zumindest einfach weiter das LMB nutzen und benötige keinen weiteren Ort, an dem ich nachgucken kann...

ich habe immer noch nicht verstanden, wozu das alles gut sein soll, auch wenn du, mikkael, mir versucht hast es zu erklären. 

ratlos: martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (20. August 2007)

Also ich kann mich da den Fragen von "supanasi" nur anschliessen. Vor allem der Beitrag ist echt ein Hammer!!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. August 2007)

@supasini
Hoffe, ich richte jetzt keinen zu großen Schaden an - ich gebe dir uneingeschränkt recht!  

MTB gegen Deutschland und diese Trashseite sind verzichtbar wie ein Furunkel am Sack.


----------



## supasini (20. August 2007)

wenn man mal 'n bisschen genauer auf die Seiten guckt findet man immer wieder nette kleine Fehler... (siehe auch die Diskussionen im Open-Trails-Forum)
das HeaderBild z.B. ist nicht von OpaRalf, sondern von OpaRolf - der hat ein schön passendes dazu: 







heißt "Hozwege"


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. August 2007)

Die Konstellation des Vorstandes irritiert mich zwar auch sehr - ich will sie mal "strange" nennen -, aber noch haben sie ja keinen größeren Schaden angerichtet. Wobei ich aus Unwissenheit unterstelle, dass der Rücktritt des DIMB-Vorstandes nichts mit _ihm _zu tun hat. Sicher bin ich mir da keineswegs. 
Ich werde also erstmal abwarten, was sich denn da so in den nächsten Wochen tut. _Teile_ des Vorstandes sind ja - auch überregional - so ziemlich jedem auch dafür bekannt, dass ausser viel Geschrei, Schreiberei und Absichtserklärungen eher weniger passiert. Was ja meistens auch gut so ist ...
Allerdings gibt es auch Teile des Vorstandes, die mich hoffen lassen. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## supasini (20. August 2007)




----------



## Delgado (20. August 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Allerdings gibt es auch Teile des Vorstandes, die mich hoffen lassen.
> 
> ...



Aber die werden's mit juchhu nicht lange machen.
Ich gebe denen kein halbes Jahr zusammen  
Es sei denn, man fesselt und knebelt ihn dauerhaft


----------



## Silent (20. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> - wer hat die Mitgliedsbeiträge verbrochen? http://www.mtbvd.de/uploads/Beitrag.PNG


Einfach mal ein wenig abwarten und sehen welches Paket für die Mitglieder zusammengestellt wird


----------



## Henrie (20. August 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es auch Teile des Vorstandes, die mich hoffen lassen.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Nur, warum machen die das??


----------



## supasini (20. August 2007)

also, wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist der gesamte (?) Vorstand des MTBvD e.V. aus unserer Region (schäl Sick?)

1. Vorsitzende
Gertrud Mackenbrock = Username auf Wunsch des Benutzers entfernt


Stellvertretende Vorsitzende
Ali Mikkael Gültekin = mikkael
Martin Nettersheim = juchhu
Dirk Osada = Silent

Kassenwart:
Klaus Lang = Becky

Schriftführerin und vom Vorstand bestellte Mitgliederverwalterin:
Claudia Nettersheim = ???

Sportwart:
Stefan Rosengarten = ???

Ältestenrat/Ehrenrat:
Frank Burggraf = ???

wer macht die Fragezeichen klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke1 (21. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> also, wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist der gesamte (?) Vorstand des MTBvD e.V. aus unserer Region (schäl Sick?)
> 
> 1. Vorsitzende
> Gertrud Mackenbrock = Username auf Wunsch des Benutzers entfernt
> ...




...


----------



## Delgado (21. August 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> ...




Ältestenrat = Cheetah   



Apropos Stefan Rosengarten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1976119&postcount=1


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2007)

Vielleicht gibt's bei denen ja auch Seminare, wie man die Cleats an die Schuhe schraubt.

Die 1. Vorsitzende hatte damit ja immer ihre Probleme.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. August 2007)

Ich frage mich eher, was die MTBvD e.V. erreichen kann, was unter dem Deckmantel der DIMB nicht möglich gewesen währe? Von einigen weiß ich, daß sie bei der DIMB tätig, bzw. zugehörig sind/waren. Touren in unerer Region kann ich auch endgeldlos fahren, zudem noch in netter Gesellschaft, wenn ichs drauf absehe. Weihnachtsfeiern, bzw. alles was in diesem Rahmen "e.V." typisch ist, würden die geforderte Summe des Beitrags (für mich) nicht rechtfertigen. 
Ich möchte ja niemanden unterstellen, daß er sich an seinen Sportkollegen finanziell bereichern will, aber warum hat das ganze für mich einen rein komerziellen Charakter?

Da annähernd alle MTBvD e.V.'ler im Forum tätig sind, ... vielleicht liegt ihnen ja was daran, mal etwas Klarheit zu schaffen?!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja niemanden unterstellen, daß er sich an seinen Sportkollegen finanziell bereichern will, aber warum hat das ganze für mich einen rein komerziellen Charakter?


Wahrscheinlich bekommen Mitglieder 3% Rabatt auf Trikots der Marke Biketags.


----------



## Henrie (21. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bekommen Mitglieder 3% Rabatt auf Trikots der Marke Biketags.



biketags.de verlinkt nicht auf mtbvd. Vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (21. August 2007)

1. Vorsitzende
Gertrud Mackenbrock = Username auf Wunsch des Benutzers entfernt


Stellvertretende Vorsitzende
Ali Mikkael Gültekin = mikkael
Martin Nettersheim = juchhu
Dirk Osada = Silent

Kassenwart:
Klaus Lang = Becky

Schriftführerin und vom Vorstand bestellte Mitgliederverwalterin:
Claudia Nettersheim = ???

Sportwart:
Stefan Rosengarten = M.E.C. Hammer
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1976131&postcount=1
als er noch unter DIMB Flagge segelte

Ältestenrat/Ehrenrat:
Frank Burggraf = ???


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2007)

Nochmal: Cheetah!


----------



## Delgado (21. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Nochmal: Cheetah!



Gibs endlich zu Hammelchen!

Du bist Claudia Nettersheim


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2007)

Dann könnten wir beide ja doch...


----------



## supasini (21. August 2007)

aber die Idee wäre gut: Dieter for Präsi!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2007)

Ob ich da wirklich meine ethischen, moralischen und politischen Grundsätze und Überzeugungen einbringen könnte (auf die ethnischen verzichte ich bewußt mal)?

Ausserdem habe ich keine Probleme mit meinen Cleats und bin bekennender Schmalspurfetischist .
Auch weiß ich nicht, ob mein Kandidat für den Jugendwart genehmigt würde.


----------



## Delgado (21. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir beide ja doch...



Poste mal'n pic!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2007)

Von der Claudia Nettersheim?

Da muß ich erstmal in den Spiegel schauen...

@admin
könnte man das hier bitte in's KTWR verschieben? Ist ja schließlich eine nationale und keine regionale Organisation.


----------



## supasini (21. August 2007)

HALT! zumindest bis die Frage nach den Identitäten geklärt ist (umfassen!) bleibt der Thread hier!!! (ihr könnt ja nen KTWR-Neben-Thread aufmachen)

Aber ich hatte die Tage schon mal die Vermutung geäußert, dass es eine imperialistische Front des KTWR gibt, dein letzter Post, Dieter, enttäuscht meine Vermutung. Sollte das KTWR seine Betätigungsfelder tatsächlich wieder auf eben jenes beschränken wollen?!


----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher, was die MTBvD e.V. erreichen kann, was unter dem Deckmantel der DIMB nicht möglich gewesen währe?...



ABM-Stellen schaffen? 



Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja niemanden unterstellen, daß er sich an seinen Sportkollegen finanziell bereichern will,...



Ich schon. Ich habe bisher garnix gelesen, was einen derart orbitanten Beitrag rechtfertigt. Es scheint mir eher so, als solle sich dieser Kreisverband (mehr ist es ja bei den bisherigen Mitgliedern aus unserer Region nicht) auch bei der zu erwartenden geringen Mitgliederzahl "lohnen".

Warten wir's ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2007)

Das Ktwr hilft immer dort und dann,

wo fachkundige Lebensberatung geboten scheint, wobei es sich um eine nichtsolidarische Zufallsgemeinschaft handelt, die einander haßt und verachtet.

(Vom Jugendwart Mäusebär und mir mal abgesehen).


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Warten wir's ab.


Seid mal froh,

dass Ihr es rechtzeitig in euren eigenen Thread geschafft habt. Kann mir schon vorstellen, wo die ihre Zwangsmitglieder rekrutieren wollen.


----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Seid mal froh,
> 
> dass Ihr es rechtzeitig in euren eigenen Thread geschafft habt. Kann mir schon vorstellen, wo die ihre Zwangsmitglieder rekrutieren wollen.



Dann mach Dir lieber auch mal schnell einen eigenen auf. 
Nicht das Du aufeinmal die linksreihnische Dependance verwaltest.


----------



## joscho (21. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Seid mal froh,
> 
> dass Ihr es rechtzeitig in euren eigenen Thread geschafft habt. Kann mir schon vorstellen, wo die ihre Zwangsmitglieder rekrutieren wollen.



Ja, wenn ihr schon alle Sklaven von Vereinen und Verbänden seit, werden wir von userem spammfreien Trutzthread gegen die Übernahme der Weltherrschaft durch Vorstandsmitglieder kämpfen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ihr schon alle Sklaven von Vereinen und Verbänden seit, werden wir von *userem spammfreien Trutzthread *gegen die Übernahme der Weltherrschaft durch Vorstandsmitglieder kämpfen.



Frei nach Schiller: dem Manne kann geholfen werden! 

Die Überleitung zu Goethes Zauberlehrling (Herr, die Geister die ich rief...) ist dann ein leichtes


----------



## Mundial (21. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Frei nach Schiller: dem Manne kann geholfen werden!
> 
> Die Überleitung zu Goethes Zauberlehrling (Herr, die Geister die ich rief...) ist dann ein leichtes



Wenn du nur halb so gut radfahren wie zitierten könntest ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. August 2007)

Mundial schrieb:


> Wenn du nur halb so gut radfahren wie *zitierten* könntest ...



Richtig zitierten ist eine Kunst!


----------



## joscho (21. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Frei nach Schiller: dem Manne kann geholfen werden!
> 
> Die Überleitung zu Goethes Zauberlehrling (Herr, die Geister die ich rief...) ist dann ein leichtes



Etwas unmodern und nicht so recht kompatibel zu meinem Fatalismus. Daher
frei nach MMW: Ich brauch keinen Doktor, ich war immer schon krank


----------



## Henrie (22. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2007)

Mundial schrieb:


> Wenn du nur halb so gut radfahren wie zitierten könntest ...



Na, das war doch wirklich ausgesetztes Terrain!! 

Er soll ab er auch schon Probleme auf einfacheren Wegen haben...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. August 2007)

_[in der Forumswühlkiste grab...]_

Ich erinnere mich an Forumsteilnehmer, die (geringfügig ab vom eigentlichen Thema) für eine geführte Tour über den Lohmarer Ho-Chi-Minh Pfad, satte 8.- von jedem Teilnehmer verlangten...  siehe *hier!!* Auch wenn man mit dem eigenen Fahrzeug/Bike anreiste!

*30km - 600Hm => 8.- 
*


----------



## Delgado (22. August 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> _[in der Forumswühlkiste grab...]_
> 
> Ich erinnere mich an Forumsteilnehmer, die (geringfügig ab vom eigentlichen Thema) für eine geführte Tour über den Lohmarer Ho-Chi-Minh Pfad, satte 8.- von jedem Teilnehmer verlangten...  siehe *hier!!* Auch wenn man mit dem eigenen Fahrzeug/Bike anreiste!
> 
> ...



Michael Paar/MTB Gruppe ist mindestens so ein Vollidiot wie juchhu.


----------



## joscho (22. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Michael Paar/MTB Gruppe ist mindestens so ein Vollidiot wie juchhu.



Wo Sie gerade sagen und ich gerade lese;
Zitat von Juchhu (hier):  "Allerdings habe ich persönlich immer Schwierigkeiten, wenn ich 'Verein' und 'Mitgliedschaft' höre. Aber das liegt wohl einer meiner Prägung!-)))"

Und scheinbar beruht es auf Gegenseitigkeit 

Na gut, der Ausspruch ist schon was älter und der Kopf bekanntlich rund damit das denken die Richtung ändern kann


----------



## ultra2 (22. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Michael Paar/MTB Gruppe ist mindestens so ein Vollidiot wie juchhu.



Dieser lästige Regionalverband ist ja nur ein kleiner Schritt auf Juchhus Weg zum Ziel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Von6FgDgLb0

Vielleicht hätte ja der Verband eine Chance, wenn man nicht gerade so eine negativ belegte Person in seinen Startreihen hätte.
Aber vermutlich wird er auch das Sprachrohr des Vereins...äh Verbandes darstellen. Man wird ihn vermutlich nicht daran hindern können und was dann passiert...

Vermutlich wird schon an kleinen Mitgliedsausweisen gebastelt. Und bestimmt hat auch einer CorelDraw oder ein ähnliches Beigabeprogramm und baut fleißig Logo's. 

Und was bedeutet eigentlich "Goldener Herbst"?  Ist damit das alter der Zielgruppe gemeint?


----------



## tvaellen (22. August 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ...
> Und was bedeutet eigentlich "Goldener Herbst"?  Ist damit das alter der Zielgruppe gemeint?



Bei DEN Mitgliedsbeiträgen ist der Begriff Goldener Herbst doch selbsterklärend, oder nicht ? 
Ist das wirklich Hammelhetzer auf den Bildern ? Den hatte ich mir ganz anders vorgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (22. August 2007)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich Hammelhetzer auf den Bildern ? Den hatte ich mir ganz anders vorgestellt


 
Ja ,  wie denn  ?

Was ist denn eigentlich mit Juchhu ?  
Ist er krank ?  Persönlichkeitsveränderung ??!!
Seit Tagen wird nun in diesem Thread abgelästert - und er meldet sich nicht (mehr) dazu ......


----------



## Schildbürger (22. August 2007)

Der Thread ist der beste seit langem hier ... *LOL*
Vielleicht arbeitet er an einem eigenen Forum für den goldenen Herbst?
Schreiben darf dort nur wer eine persönliche Empfehlung von einem Vereins ... äähhh "Verbands-" Mitglied hat.
Sollte ich mir das jetzt mit diesem Beitrag, für immer verwirkt haben?   
Die hohen Mitgliedsbeiträge dienen selbstverständlich dem "Marketing" des "Verbandes". 
Beim ADAC ist der Jahresbeitrag 44,50: 
http://www.adac.de/mitgliedschaft_l...ault.asp?ComponentID=2273&SourcePageID=143535
Zeitschrift und KOSTENLOSE Pannenhilfe (bisher 1x gebraucht). Kommen die von dem "Herbstverband" auch zu mir wenn ich einen Platten habe??  
Oder bei der Nachtfahrt meine Batterie leer ist? 
Bei 60, gute 120DM , gibt es da einen goldenen Mitgliedsausweis?
Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## meti (22. August 2007)

wer`s braucht ! 
ps. 8euro für ho-chi-minh HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

verkaufe 
storck rebel carbon rahmen 19"  750euro
pace rc31  is2000 150euro
tune king/kong/317mavic  lrs 250euro
xtr2007 discbrake is2000 250euro
extralite sattelstütze 80euro
syntace 120mm vorbau 50euro
easton lenker 50euro
stylo carbon kurbeln 150euro

suche 
neues hobby !!


----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Michael Paar/MTB Gruppe ist mindestens so ein Vollidiot wie juchhu.



Jetzt tust du aber juchhu Unrecht. Bisher hat er nicht versucht, seine Hobbys durch andere Leute finanzieren zu lassen.


----------



## powderJO (22. August 2007)

ich habs ja an anderer stelle schon gefragt und keine antwort erhalten: wozu braucht ein verband, dessen gründer es angeblich nicht um posten etc. geht einen ehren- bzw. ältesterat? 
und wozu goldener herbst? heißt das der verein arbeitet nur von september bis anfang november? oder darf da nur rein wer über 65 ist? über den absolut lächerlichen mitgliedsbeitrag (es sei denn, die jährliche vereinsausfahrt endet im edelpuff) hüllt man ja eh besser den mantel des schweigens.


----------



## Henrie (22. August 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Ja ,  wie denn  ?
> 
> Was ist denn eigentlich mit Juchhu ?
> Ist er krank ?  *Persönlichkeitsveränderung ??*!!
> Seit Tagen wird nun in diesem Thread abgelästert - und er meldet sich nicht (mehr) dazu ......



Wird bald "König von Deutschland".


----------



## supasini (22. August 2007)

und ich hatte gedacht, "goldener Herbst" wäre ein Euphemismus für senile Natursektliebhaber...


----------



## joscho (22. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> und ich hatte gedacht, "goldener Herbst" wäre ein Ephemismus für senile Natursektliebhaber...



Da waren gleich zwei Wörter die ich nachschlagen bzw. ergooglen musste - und ich muss sagen; das ist ejelhaft :kotz:


----------



## supasini (22. August 2007)

was is denn an nem Euphemismus ejelhaft?


----------



## joscho (22. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> was is denn an nem Euphemismus ejelhaft?



Ha, schnell ein 'u' eingefügt und nun rausreden wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...
> und wozu goldener herbst? heißt das der verein arbeitet nur von september bis anfang november? ....


Anfang November beginnt die NW-Saison im Winterpokal.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Schwarzwild (23. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Von der Claudia Nettersheim?
> 
> Da muß ich erstmal in den Spiegel schauen...
> 
> ...



Nein, es ist eine provinzielle Organisation!


----------



## supasini (23. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ha, schnell ein 'u' eingefügt und nun rausreden wollen



okee, aber wenn du "Ephemismus" bei google eingibst gibt es sagenhafte 7 Treffer - und bei allen handelt es sich um den gleichen Tippfehler wie bei mir...


----------



## Delgado (23. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> okee, aber wenn du "Ephemismus" bei google eingibst gibt es sagenhafte 7 Treffer - und bei allen handelt es sich um den gleichen Tippfehler wie bei mir...



Können wir mal wieder zum Thema zurück und diese Dilettanten niedermachen?


----------



## ralf (23. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Können wir mal wieder zum Thema zurück und diese Dilettanten niedermachen?



... genau! Wer wird denn nun alles Mitglied beim herbstlichen Mountainbikeverband Moizfeld?  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## dubbel (23. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> und ich hatte gedacht, "goldener Herbst" wäre ein Euphemismus für senile Natursektliebhaber...



und ich dachte, es geht um den golden shower im wandel der jahreszeiten.


----------



## joscho (23. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Können wir mal wieder zum Thema zurück und diese Dilettanten niedermachen?



Würde ich ja gerne, aber mir fällt da ehrlich gesagt nichts mehr ein im Moment. Zu der Zusammensetzung des Vorstandes, der Höhe der Beiträge und den "goldenen Herbst" ist fast alles gesagt. Wofür der ältesten Rat im speziellen wie der Vereinsverband im allgemeinen gut sein soll werden wir wohl nie erfahren.
Die, die hier Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnten ducken sich lieber ab als Stellung zu beziehen. Vermutlich in der Hoffnung, dass genaus dies passiert - es geht uns ein wenig der Stoff aus. 

Aber wenn Dir noch irgendwas einfällt - gerne  Der Tag ist ja noch lang


----------



## Delgado (23. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Die, die hier Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnten ducken sich lieber ab als Stellung zu beziehen.




Bleibt uns noch die stetig wachsenden ..(?).. Mitgliedszahlen des AvD , .... ähhhh ... meine natürlich MTBvD im Auge zu behalten  


juchhu hat sein Profil auf "unsichtbar sein" eingerichtet; Warum wohl?


----------



## Delgado (23. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Jetzt tust du aber juchhu Unrecht. Bisher hat er nicht versucht, seine Hobbys durch andere Leute finanzieren zu lassen.



Doch! Du kennst seine ehemaligen DIMB-Ambitionen nicht ..... einfach unfassbar das Ganze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (23. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...juchhu hat sein Profil auf "unsichtbar sein" eingerichtet; Warum wohl?



Er wurde schon einmal als Ghostrider betituliert. Warum?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... genau! Wer wird denn nun alles Mitglied beim herbstlichen Mountainbikeverband Moizfeld?
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Wenn die im Winter auch Nordic Walking anbieten, bin ich dabei !


----------



## wogru (23. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wenn die im Winter auch Nordic Walking anbieten, bin ich dabei !


Damit sie dann überhaupt ein Mitglied bekommen werden sie es bestimmt machen.


----------



## Delgado (23. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wenn die im Winter auch Nordic Walking anbieten, bin ich dabei !




Hammel, Du bist gehacked


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. August 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Damit sie dann überhaupt ein Mitglied bekommen werden sie es bestimmt machen.



Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich tatsächlich die Zielgruppe bin .

@delgado
War doch nur 'n Scherz )


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Wofür der ältesten Rat im speziellen wie der Vereinsverband im allgemeinen gut sein soll werden wir wohl nie erfahren.
> Die, die hier Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnten ducken sich lieber ab als Stellung zu beziehen.



naja. ich habe eine pm (warum die fragen nicht hier beantwoortet werden weiß ich auch nicht) erhalten mit hinweis auf das vereinsrecht. dort wurde mir die funktion eines ältestenrats so erklärt:



			
				Vereinsgedöns schrieb:
			
		

> In der Regel ist es ein Gremium, das den Vorstand in Fragen der Traditionspflege berät und als Schlichtungsorgan bei Streitigkeiten zwischen Vorstand und Mitgliedern fungiert. In den Ältestenrat sollten Mitglieder berufen werden, die in der Vereinsarbeit erfahren sind und möglichst schon an verantwortlicher Stelle im Verein gearbeitet haben. Juristische Vorkenntnisse bei einem der Mitglieder sind von Vorteil.



insbesondere in den punkten traditionspflege sehe ich die notwendigkeit eines solchen postens beim dumpfvd unbedingt ein. und klar - auch die funktion eines streitschlichters wird man bei der zusammensetzung des präsidiums sicher gut brauchen können ...

... wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass dieser verein außerhalb des vorstands überhaupt mitglieder hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. August 2007)

Die Tradition des schwarzen und kniehohen Wollstrumpfes erscheint mir aber wichtig!


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich tatsächlich die Zielgruppe bin



um mit dubbel zu gehen: wenn du auf golden shower stehst offenbar schon. mmh - eigentlich wäre das doch auch was für jaques ....?


----------



## Thomas (23. August 2007)

_*Auf Wunsch des MTBvD wird dieses Thema geschlossen*_


----------

